# What is the difference between normal discharge and amniotic fluid?



## Allie84

I usually wear a pantyliner and see yellow/white milky discharge, but sometimes the panty liner is just damp, so I must have some clear discharge....

Today I am not wearing a liner for the first time and I have a wet spot in my panties! :shrug:

I'm wondering how to tell if it's 'normal' or may be leaking amniotic fluid? 

I haven't felt any gushes at any point.


----------



## Kiki09

I was wondering that too! look forward to hearing what people say :)


----------



## CouldThisBeIt

The only thing that I really remember from my first, is that amniotic fluid has a smell to it. Its kinda like semen, but I'm not sure so small an amount would be noticeable. That said, large amounts of discharge are common in pregnancy, I know that I now have to have to wear a pad all of the time.


----------



## MillieMoo

I know this might sound a bit gross but I sometimes get gushes of what I assume is discharge! I didn't realise you might get leaks of fluid! Does this happen and if so why?


----------



## Ilovehim89

I would lay down for 30 minutes with your feet up after 30 minutes get up and if you feel liquid coming out, then it could be your water if not then I would just keep an eye on it. It is normal to have excessive discharge during pregnancy!


----------



## Allie84

Thanks for the input! 

Yes, I usually wear a liner but ran out so now I just have a wet spot on my panties.


----------



## MillieMoo

I'm pretty sure mine is discharge as that's what it looks like! I know it's common to get loads during pregnancy so don't think much of it!


----------



## Linzi

I dunno if it would be different because I was full term, but when I lost my waters with my son it trickled for a while... there was no pop or gush, it just kind of trickled out for ages & I got through a lot of pads. Also it does have a scent to it... I remember someone telling my it was like a... floral? smell if that makes sense? & thats how I knew what it was.

But if you have any worried though, always best to contact your mw :) xxx


----------



## Kiki09

I find i have more discharge when I take the dogs for a walk or walk about in general doing stuff, I think if it was amniotic fluid it would be a steady little leak and not same looking as cm, gross I know but I do have a lot more cm now than I ever did and would not want to go without liners :(


----------



## littleblonde

Ilovehim89 said:


> I would lay down for 30 minutes with your feet up after 30 minutes get up and if you feel liquid coming out, then it could be your water if not then I would just keep an eye on it. It is normal to have excessive discharge during pregnancy!

this is what i have been told todo. When i lost my waters there was no smell to it and no colour.i have times of excess fluid


----------



## Allie84

Thanks for the advice, I'm currently laying down now.

I am pretty sure it is just normal discharge as I stuck my finger in there (gross I know) and it was dischargy, not just watery, on my finger.

I wouldn't have even thought about it if I were wearing a wearing a liner as normal.

It's just good to know what to be on the look out for!

Oh, and I had an OB appointment yesterday where he did a pelvic exam to measure my pelvis so I'm sure he would have had said if anything was amiss.


----------



## AmandaAnn

Hmmm...I've been wondering this too. 

Okay so someone described it as a semen smell and another as a floral smell...not sure I've ever encountered semen that smelled like flowers :) haha.


----------



## sequeena

As you know my waters went at 14 weeks, I leaked until 24 weeks and I'm leaking again.

Amniotic fluid is colourless, to tell if you are leaking you need to have a swab taken. It's put into a tube with another liquid and depending on what colour the liquid turns will tell you if you are or not leaking.

Amniotic can have no smell, but women have said it has smelled sweet and in my case it smells like ammonia.

You might not notice it as you have an increase in discharge during pregnancy anyway. I can only tell I'm leaking now because of the smell and my scans have confirmed my AFI has dropped 8-10cm in 4 weeks. When my waters first went I could feel the fluid flowing out of me. TMI but it's like when your partner ejaculates in you and you can feel the semen coming out when you move.

Make sure you are drinking lots of fluid and get your feet up. See your doctor/midwife asap if you think you're leaking.


----------



## Jasa1911

sequeena said:


> As you know my waters went at 14 weeks, I leaked until 24 weeks and I'm leaking again.
> 
> Amniotic fluid is colourless, to tell if you are leaking you need to have a swab taken. It's put into a tube with another liquid and depending on what colour the liquid turns will tell you if you are or not leaking.
> 
> Amniotic can have no smell, but women have said it has smelled sweet and in my case it smells like ammonia.
> 
> You might not notice it as you have an increase in discharge during pregnancy anyway. I can only tell I'm leaking now because of the smell and my scans have confirmed my AFI has dropped 8-10cm in 4 weeks. When my waters first went I could feel the fluid flowing out of me. TMI but it's like when your partner ejaculates in you and you can feel the semen coming out when you move.
> 
> Make sure you are drinking lots of fluid and get your feet up. See your doctor/midwife asap if you think you're leaking.

I just wanna say there must be nothing (other than blood) more terrifying than your waters going at 14 weeks!!

Is your little man ok? Has it caused you any problems? Sorry tell me to get knotted if you like but I'm just so shocked that waters can go that early! 

I really hope all is well and I'm glad to see your at the 32 week mark! Xxx


----------



## sequeena

Jasa1911 said:


> I just wanna say there must be nothing (other than blood) more terrifying than your waters going at 14 weeks!!
> 
> Is your little man ok? Has it caused you any problems? Sorry tell me to get knotted if you like but I'm just so shocked that waters can go that early!
> 
> I really hope all is well and I'm glad to see your at the 32 week mark! Xxx

It was absolutely terrifying x At first I thought I was miscarrying as I had a huge bleed and was cramping. I could not get a scan for 2 days which made it even worse. Thomas, thankfully and amazingly is absolutely fine. He is growing well and they have not seen any abnormalities. He's very active too, he's a little trooper :D

I didn't realise they could go either and was even more shocked when they rehealed at 24 weeks.


----------



## Jasa1911

sequeena said:


> Jasa1911 said:
> 
> 
> I just wanna say there must be nothing (other than blood) more terrifying than your waters going at 14 weeks!!
> 
> Is your little man ok? Has it caused you any problems? Sorry tell me to get knotted if you like but I'm just so shocked that waters can go that early!
> 
> I really hope all is well and I'm glad to see your at the 32 week mark! Xxx
> 
> It was absolutely terrifying x At first I thought I was miscarrying as I had a huge bleed and was cramping. I could not get a scan for 2 days which made it even worse. Thomas, thankfully and amazingly is absolutely fine. He is growing well and they have not seen any abnormalities. He's very active too, he's a little trooper :D
> 
> I didn't realise they could go either and was even more shocked when they rehealed at 24 weeks.Click to expand...

Wow! I'm so glad he is all ok! You must have been through hell!! Wishing you the best for your next scan! Ur very brave! And Thomas is a gorgeous name! Xx


----------



## sequeena

Thank you hun :hugs: I try not to worry too much as we've been through this already when he was much smaller so I'm sure he will be fine now but it's hard. I have to keep an eye on his movements and my discharge because when I was at the hospital I wiped green mucus :( thankfully I've had nothing like that since, just my usual creamy white discharge and he's still moving as normal.

BTW congrats on your pregnancy hun :hugs: I can only imagine what you're going through xxx


----------

